# updateando a ~amd64 pero con un par de problemas

## johpunk

el viernes pasado decidi cambiar de de amd64 a ~amd64 durante la instalación tube un par de problemas pero nada que el revdep-rebuild no pueda reparar pero me toco enmascarar paquetes como el openoffice que no quiso compilar eso lo solucione por ahora eliminandolo y usando el binario aparte de eso el glewpy phpmyadmin y el mpd estos ultimos 3 arrojan errores que ni idea   :Confused:   no dan mucha informacion aunque lo que si me urge un poco en este momento es que compile el ultimo kernel disponible y pues denuevo el teclado se desconfiguro trate de rapararlo como lo hice con anterioridad pero parece que no toma los cambios configure locales tambien y nada, aparte de eso la hora se desconfiguro voy a /etc/init.d/clock <== y ese fichero ya no existe pense que al recompilar el kernel y activar alguna opcion de real time clock se acomodaria pero tampoco no se si todo eso se deba a lo del baselayout y openrc pq la verdad e leido el handbook pero un no capto como configurarlo si es que eso es la raiz de todos estos inconvenientes. al abrirl el gnome-terminal a veces abre y a veces no pq me dice un error del gconf (cuando me vuelva a salir les muestro) >.< igual que cada vez q inicio sesion debo ejecutar dhclient para que tome la conexion a internet   :Surprised:  por donde empezar   :Idea: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Bueno, parece que tus problemas si se deben a OpenRC en la guía de migración te dicen que hacer exactamente con el reloj, verifica que OpenRC no te haya borrado tu cliente de DHCP del inicio del sistema.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/openrc-migration.xml

----------

## johpunk

ok gracias, siguiendo esa guia ya tengo configurada la hora y lo de mi red pero con lo que ya llevo rato es con lo del teclado e puesto en /etc/conf.d/keymap y en donde dice keymap="" e puesto es y no a funcionado tambien e puesto /usr/share/keymaps/i386/olpc/es.map.gz tambien e intentado eso /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/es.map.gz y nada de nada trato tambien ejecutando loadkey es.map.gz  y me sale lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> loadkeys es.map.gz 
> 
> Loading es.map.gz
> 
> 

 

pero de igual forma no toma el idioma espanol mi teclado otra cosa que no entiendo de esa guia es eso que dice 

 *Quote:*   

> El archivo /etc/conf.d/rc ahora es obsoleto, por lo que cualquier configuración debe ser trasladada a /etc/rc.conf

 

me e fijado en los 2 ficheros pero como todo aca hasta los momentos me funciona bien ecepto lo que e descrito en este post, una cosa que noto en el arranque de gentoo es que dice algo asi, bueno lo que alcanzo a leer device-mapper is deprecated no se si se deba a que no e tocado el /etc/rc.conf aun no entiendo mucho eso  :Laughing: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *johpunk wrote:*   

> ok gracias, siguiendo esa guia ya tengo configurada la hora y lo de mi red pero con lo que ya llevo rato es con lo del teclado e puesto en /etc/conf.d/keymap y en donde dice keymap="" e puesto es y no a funcionado tambien e puesto /usr/share/keymaps/i386/olpc/es.map.gz tambien e intentado eso /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/es.map.gz y nada de nada trato tambien ejecutando loadkey es.map.gz  y me sale lo siguiente
> 
>  *Quote:*   loadkeys es.map.gz 
> 
> Loading es.map.gz
> ...

 

Según se y tengo configurado yo el archivo es /etc/conf.d/keymaps notese la s al final. Verifica eso o tal vez fue un error de dedo al escribir aquí. También recuerda que eso solo cambia el teclado en la consola, para el gráfico debes usar xorg.conf o la configuración de HAL ahora que estas en ~amd64, también puedes hacer "setxkbmap es" en una consola eso debe funcionar por una sesión.

Tu configuración debes migrarla a /etc/rc.conf y luego puedes borrar /etc/conf.d/rc sin problemas, recuerda que ese archivo configura como inicia gentoo así que fijate bien en las opciones de ambos archivos, tengo entendido que OpenRC puede hacer un log de inicio (configurando seguramente /etc/rc.conf) así podrás ver que sugerencia hace sobre device-mapper y ponerlo aquí si necesitas ayuda.

Suerte

----------

## johpunk

bueno de momento en la consola ya se acomodo el idioma del teclado solo en la consola pero aca nada aun no e podido e seguido la solucion que yo mismo puse a este problema en este post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-753698-start-25.html pero sigue sin funcionar no entiendo si anteriormente me funciono pq esta vez no   :Confused:  y si borro /etc/conf.d/rc y dejo el /etc/rc.conf asi tal cual como viene por defecto?? es que la verdad aun no termino de comprender sobre eso igual no e tenido conflictos aun reiniciando el pc y sobre lo del device-mappers dice algo como que esta deprecated y que en el futuro volvera a estar disponible por lo que alcanse a leer, saludos!

----------

## Txema

Si has pasado a ~amd64 quiere decir que seguramente has compilado xorg con hal activado, por lo que el teclado ya no se configura en xorg.conf (y muchísimo menos en conf.d/keymap que es para consola), busca en este mismo foro que ya se ha hablado mucho de xorg, hal y evdev  :Wink: 

O eso o desactivar hal para xorg.

Saludos.

----------

## johpunk

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Si has pasado a ~amd64 quiere decir que seguramente has compilado xorg con hal activado, por lo que el teclado ya no se configura en xorg.conf (y muchísimo menos en conf.d/keymap que es para consola), busca en este mismo foro que ya se ha hablado mucho de xorg, hal y evdev 
> 
> O eso o desactivar hal para xorg.
> 
> Saludos.

 

yo tenia configurado mi teclado con hal pero no entiendo pq ahora no me funciona, en el link que deje en el comentario anterior esta la solución con la que yo pude reparar eso pero esta vez no me funciona, sera que si borro el xorg.conf funcionara la  de mi teclado o me quedare sin Xs (cosa que es mas seguro que suceda)

----------

## johpunk

aver ya e solucionado lo del teclado solo que al updatear me cambio la variable de es por la de us  , tambien termine de configurar en /etc/rc.conf lo que hise fue pasar las variables que tenia /etc/conf.d/rc que faltaban en /etc/rc.conf y hasta los momentos todo bien, el device-mapper me arroja el siguiente mensaje al arrancar el pc

 *Quote:*   

> device-mapper user addon code which is deprecated and maybe not be avaliable in the future

 

al poner ese mensaje en google la mayoria de links que e revisado hablan sobre lvm o lvm2 paquetes que no tengo instalado, la solucion a eso sera instalarme alguno de ellos? otro problema que me interesa reparar es  que al ejecutar /usr/sbin/python-updater siempre se queda en dev-python/PyQt-3.17.4 el cual tengo instalado e intento reinstalarlo para seguir el python-updater y me dice que no lo encuentra   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> *   Adding to list: =net-print/hplip-3.9.2
> 
> *   Adding to list: =x11-misc/pypanel-2.4
> 
> *   Adding to list: =x11-misc/obmenu-1.0
> ...

 

----------

## Txema

Vayamos por partes:

HAL:

Si miras en todas las guías de internet, verás donde está el problema. El archivo /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi es un archivo propio del paquete, y como tal, será actualizado y reescrito tantas veces como actualices el paquete al que pertenece, por lo que, para mantener los cambios debes copiar ese archivo aquí: /etc/hal/fdi/policy/

Device-mapper:

No le prestes atención.

Python-updater:

Normal que no te pueda instalar PyQt-3.17.4, ya que esa versión ya no existe en portage, la más antigua que hay es PyQt-3.17.6, solución:

```
emerge -uO pyqt

python-updater
```

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## johpunk

 *Txema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> HAL:
> 
> Si miras en todas las guías de internet, verás donde está el problema. El archivo /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi es un archivo propio del paquete, y como tal, será actualizado y reescrito tantas veces como actualices el paquete al que pertenece, por lo que, para mantener los cambios debes copiar ese archivo aquí: /etc/hal/fdi/policy/
> ...

 

ok lo tomare en cuenta

 *Txema wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Python-updater:
> 
> Normal que no te pueda instalar PyQt-3.17.4, ya que esa versión ya no existe en portage, la más antigua que hay es PyQt-3.17.6, solución:
> ...

 

llevo un par de dias con lo del python-updater pero aun no puedo solucionar lo de pyqt y aca va otra vez el mismo error

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-python/PyQt-3.17.6
> 
>  * PyQt-x11-gpl-3.17.6.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  ...         [ ok ]
> 
>  * checking ebuild checksums  ...                                  [ ok ]
> ...

 

----------

## Coghan

Prueba a instalar dev-python/sip

```
emerge -1 dev-python/sip
```

Segun el error que pones:  *Quote:*   

> File "configure.py", line 31, in <module>
> 
> import sipconfig
> 
> ImportError: No module named sipconfig 

 

----------

## johpunk

ok gracias a todos ustedes e podido poco a poco e podido afinar mi gentoo   :Cool:  ya pude terminar del python-updater ya resolvi el problema que tenia con el paquete phpmyadmin, sobre el glewpy la verdad nose para que sirve ese paquete aunque no lo tengo instalado la verdad creo que no me hace falta "no se que dicen ustedes" a pesar de que lo tube que eliminar para poder actualizar a  ~amd64. ahora lo curioso es que cuando quiero actualizar mi s.o pues me quiere hacer un downgrade a portage, eselect, y opera 

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild     UD] sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13 [2.2_rc33] USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="-pl" 680 kB
> 
> *** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,
> ...

 

solo pongo la parte del portage pq me parece curioso ese mensaje que tira, y a pesar de que tengo en package.mask el paquete snack igual me lo quiere instalar, lo tengo enmascarado pq da error en su instalacion, paquete el cual lo elimine para poder terminar el python-updater

----------

